
The most copied StackOverflow snippet of all time is flawed - kalado
https://programming.guide/worlds-most-copied-so-snippet.html
======
toomuchtodo
Anyone else want to feed StackOverflow into AWS’ new ML code review tool?

------
maximente
seems shallow to blame those copying SO when SO itself doesn't police input,
and is actually blatantly in violation of copyright itself.

one example is the 2nd most popular question about inputstreams and strings.
that #1 answer is itself lifted from an Oracle blog which, from what i can
tell, has no license and so is basically unusable from a legal perspective. it
could e.g. only be usable for educational purposes, non-financial, or only by
Oracle employees. who knows without a license?

it's goofy and inappropriate to think that its license somehow "infects" the
content and turns it into CC-by-SA or whatever it is.

~~~
heavenlyblue
Why is this reply downvoted? Is there some lie within it?

